# Well, It has happened......



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

With very mixed emotions, we have just accepted an offer on our home in Chapala and will be heading for the land of VA and Medicare, for health & financial reasons. It is a very stressful time and there is so much to do to dispose of artwork, kitchen stuff, our smart car and all the small stuff. Fortunately, we sold the home with the furniture, so that saves the heavy lifting part. If any newbies need anything, send me a PM. We can only carry a small amount of stuff, plus dogs, in our SUV. Yes, we need to get a Retorno Seguro to put that back on the road for our exit........Ugh!
Meanwhile, I will be sure to stay in touch with the forum, even from up north, as my heart remains strongly tied to Mexico.
Bob


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Good you have plans that are working out in your favor and in the long run will be where the medical care is affordable once again. Good luck and keep well. Hope you do keep in touch here as your insights are real and valuable.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> With very mixed emotions, we have just accepted an offer on our home in Chapala and will be heading for the land of VA and Medicare, for health & financial reasons. It is a very stressful time and there is so much to do to dispose of artwork, kitchen stuff, our smart car and all the small stuff. Fortunately, we sold the home with the furniture, so that saves the heavy lifting part. If any newbies need anything, send me a PM. We can only carry a small amount of stuff, plus dogs, in our SUV. Yes, we need to get a Retorno Seguro to put that back on the road for our exit........Ugh!
> Meanwhile, I will be sure to stay in touch with the forum, even from up north, as my heart remains strongly tied to Mexico.
> Bob


Glad to hear you sold your house - sorry that you have to leave Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I don‘t think I could tear myself away from the forum. Besides, I can‘t do much else. This move is not going to be fun.


----------



## Azuledos (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks like, altho' I can post here, I can't post/reply over there under Classifieds where you tell about the stuff you are disposing of. Moderator: This seems counter-productive, as being able to discourse and get details on what someone is selling would facilitate those very sales. 

Anyway, does the 2007 smart bear US or Mexican plates? We left our much-loved 2008 smart back in the US and understand it cannot be nationalized here (when we get our RP's in 2016) because it is a non-NAFTA vehicle, hence we'll have to sell it back in the states. We have considered buying one here, so further details on yours (and perhaps some fotos) would be appreciated.

Dan


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

It won't be easy, but here's wishing you a successful relocation and all the best of health and happiness in your new home. It's good to know we'll still hear from you on Expat Forum!


----------



## emilybcruz (Oct 29, 2013)

Best of luck to you in your new journey!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Will miss you RINGO, LOL


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Wishing you health and strength, and glad you'll still be with us on the forum.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

If you need a place to sleep after vacating your house and before heading north, let me know. I have lots of space. Best wishes.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

RVGRINGO said:


> I don‘t think I could tear myself away from the forum. Besides, I can‘t do much else. This move is not going to be fun.



Sorry about your move, but glad you're not leaving us

Jo xxx


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Azuledos said:


> Looks like, altho' I can post here, I can't post/reply over there under Classifieds where you tell about the stuff you are disposing of. Moderator: This seems counter-productive, as being able to discourse and get details on what someone is selling would facilitate those very sales.
> 
> Anyway, does the 2007 smart bear US or Mexican plates? We left our much-loved 2008 smart back in the US and understand it cannot be nationalized here (when we get our RP's in 2016) because it is a non-NAFTA vehicle, hence we'll have to sell it back in the states. We have considered buying one here, so further details on yours (and perhaps some fotos) would be appreciated.
> 
> Dan


Hi Dan,
I sent you a PM about our 2007 Passion 450 Turbo, and my e-mail address so you can get a photo that way. Yes, it was bought in Guadalajara, new, and has Jalisco plates.
Bob


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear you are compelled for medical reasons to move back to the U.S. but wish you the best of luck up there. You will be missed here but am pleased you will still post here and on the Chapala oriented forum(s) in which I do not participate but do read on occasion.

I hear you are headed for Tucson. Be sure to take one of those hand-held church fans that you pick up in the vestibule - you know - the ones with the Western Auto advertisements on the back used to keep us geezers awake during services while fanning ourselves constantly. It gets awfully hot in Tucson.

What the hell is a "smart car". We just bought a new Mazda so I guess we screwed up.

(_I just looked up Smart car on Google. I would only drive one of those while wearing my Snidely Whiplash disguise with my wife beside me dressed as Natasha.)_


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Many thanks, Will, for your generous offer. We think we have that covered and could not drive our loaded SUV to the city anyway; we have to wait for a Retorno Seguro and then have 5 days to exit Mexico.
You are a great friend, and I really appreciated your visits to me in hospital.
Bob


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Many thanks, Will, for your generous offer. We think we have that covered and could not drive our loaded SUV to the city anyway; we have to wait for a Retorno Seguro and then have 5 days to exit Mexico.
> You are a great friend, and I really appreciated your visits to me in hospital.
> Bob


I am sorry we didn't meet under better circumstances, but I enjoyed getting to know both of you a little.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Good Luck, RV. 
BTW, did a Mexican or extranjero buy it?


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

I began accessing the forum for information purposes mostly; you always dispensed valuable info but I enjoyed more reading your engaging commentaries and opinions!
I hope you experience a reasonably smooth transition, safe travels, & good health...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

coondawg said:


> Good Luck, RV.
> BTW, did a Mexican or extranjero buy it?


If you mean our home, it was purchased by a Canadian expat who is selling his present home in Ajijic to move to ours in Chapala. It reminded me of when we made that move back in 2004, but we were so much younger then.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I posted a music video dedicated to you, RV, on the Latin American music thread on La Chatarrería. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You are so nice. I will go and listen to it now.
Thanks


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

RVGringo, 

I know this move will be hard (after 18 years in the same place we ended up moving in July) but I hope in the longer run it will be a beneficial & helpful move. I truly wish you the best and hope that you get fine care and all the benefits you are entitled too. 

I am happy that you will still contribute to the forum. The main reason I joined the forum years ago was all the wise, practical & sometimes humorous advice that you dispensed while serving as a Moderator. Others are now helping fill the gap but your contributions remain and you can be assured that you have helped many, including me, to get a better understanding of the intricacies of Mexican life and culture. 

Nothing but good thoughts and wishes going your way. Safe trip. 

John

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> With very mixed emotions, we have just accepted an offer on our home in Chapala and will be heading for the land of VA and Medicare, for health & financial reasons. It is a very stressful time and there is so much to do to dispose of artwork, kitchen stuff, our smart car and all the small stuff. Fortunately, we sold the home with the furniture, so that saves the heavy lifting part. If any newbies need anything, send me a PM. We can only carry a small amount of stuff, plus dogs, in our SUV. Yes, we need to get a Retorno Seguro to put that back on the road for our exit........Ugh!
> Meanwhile, I will be sure to stay in touch with the forum, even from up north, as my heart remains strongly tied to Mexico.
> Bob


Best wishes and thanks for all the insight and good natured posts!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> With very mixed emotions, we have just accepted an offer on our home in Chapala and will be heading for the land of VA and Medicare, for health & financial reasons. It is a very stressful time and there is so much to do to dispose of artwork, kitchen stuff, our smart car and all the small stuff. Fortunately, we sold the home with the furniture, so that saves the heavy lifting part. If any newbies need anything, send me a PM. We can only carry a small amount of stuff, plus dogs, in our SUV. Yes, we need to get a Retorno Seguro to put that back on the road for our exit........Ugh! Meanwhile, I will be sure to stay in touch with the forum, even from up north, as my heart remains strongly tied to Mexico. Bob


It is always bad news to have valuable people leaving Mexico
Stay in touch and come back to your home, Mexico


----------



## ktmarie (May 11, 2014)

I'm new to the forums (and to Mexico) but as we planned our move I very much appreciated all of your helpful threads and replies. Best wishes in your return to the states!


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Just got back from a trip to the US and saw this. Hard decision I bet, but sometimes we have to do what we have to....anyway I always appreciate your posts and am happy you will stay with the forum! Buena suerte en todas cosas. Hope the medical stuff doesn't drag you down RVRINGO. Travel safe and be well.


----------

